# Hourly kitchen rental needed in San Fernando Valley



## personalchefhn (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!

My name is Hallie and I am new to this site, so I'd like to start by saying hello and that I'm very excited to read and chat with fellow culinary professionals.

I am currently a professional personal chef/caterer who works out of clients homes. I am looking to start the food delivery aspect of my business, as not all clients are comfortable with a chef coming into their homes for 4-5 hours a day.

Ideally, I am looking for a licensed commercial kitchen in the San Fernando Valley area to prepare meals for my clients. To start, I would need this space one day per week (4-8 hours), then eventually more days/hours as business progresses.

The kitchen must be within the San Fernando Valley Area.

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## chef white (Jan 10, 2013)

What part of the Valley did you need a kitchen?


----------



## personalchefhn (Dec 22, 2012)

Ideally, West San Fernando Valley. Canoga Park, Woodland Hills, Chatsworth or Tarzana areas.


----------



## chef white (Jan 10, 2013)

I found 3 in chattsworth if that helps? There may be others that are better suited for you.  I use several kitchens depending where my catering gig is. Just use cookithere.com thats where i find my kitchens!


----------



## personalchefhn (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion! I will look into it. I have contacted a few in the area but received no response so hopefully one of these will be my lucky charm. 

I'll post results.  Thanks again!


----------



## personalchefhn (Dec 22, 2012)

Yielded no results.. My search for an hourly kitchen in the San Fernando Valley continues./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

PersonalChefHN said:


> Yielded no results.. My search for an hourly kitchen in the San Fernando Valley continues./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


Repeating what I've posted before, start by talking with your LOCAL health inspector, not the office but the person doing the health inspections in the locale you are interested in!

Commercial kitchen MUST be inspected and the persons inspecting are aware of the scuttlebutt.

Second, talk to the laundry service drivers, you know, Mission Linen, etc. They generally have the most current information as they are around the kitchens weekly.


----------



## personalchefhn (Dec 22, 2012)

So you are suggesting that I contact my local health inspector and/or laundry service drivers and ask if they know any kitchens available?

I am aware that the kitchen must be fully licensed and inspected. I am not exactly sure what you are suggesting.

Thanks


----------

